# Aggresive Chewer: What to give him?



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

I read from several other post that any raw hide stuff is bad, and I have learned from experience - Beowulf throwing up- to be careful what I give him... 

I tried the kong stuffings and they last him about ten minutes now. I tried these things called busybones, but he threw that up this morning after chewing on it a lot last night. I have tried a number of toys and ropes, and he is only interested in those for about 5 minutes. I don't know if there is some kind of toy that I don't know about that dogs reaqlly enjoy chewing on, but if so I just can't find it. I bought greenies today, but I just read a post on here that said those were bad..... What else should I try? He is 7 months, will the chewing fixation subside any as he gets older?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

have you tried flossies? I would check into those, if not! It's tendon and they aren't that stinky, which i like


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Because Ollie is teething I freeze his kong with peanut butter inside. It's a delightful treat!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

We use beef tendons too! I don't buy the actual Flossies (they are around $4 in the one store that sells them) but I get a bull tendon from the training facility and they also sell them at my local feed store.

Jax absolutely LOVES them, and I am just glad they don't stink!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

My parent's Bichon is a very aggressive chewer, and I buy the Medium sized CET dental chews to give him when he's over. Now there are some more flimsy ones in every bag, but most of them are thick and hard. The medium size does have some sort of coating on it that makes his mouth a bit dirty, so you might have to do a little wash afterwards. They are sold at vets, but if yours doesn't have them they are also available from many sites online. Here is a link to the main site so you can see what they are: CET Chews


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If I'm watching, I give Soda big rawhides. He does well with those. He eats flossies like treats, but bully sticks hold him a bit longer. Sterilized bones with something stuffed in the middle are awesome entertainment. When I do kongs, I freeze them so they last longer. Nylabones are good, too (but Soda doesn't like them).


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Merrick brand bully sticks--the 12" long, thick ones. They last forever--and Ollie is an agressive chewer.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> If I'm watching, I give Soda big rawhides. He does well with those. He eats flossies like treats, but bully sticks hold him a bit longer. Sterilized bones with something stuffed in the middle are awesome entertainment. When I do kongs, I freeze them so they last longer. Nylabones are good, too (but Soda doesn't like them).[/B]


Sterilized bones? Do you mean real bones? Raw? 

Thanks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=541461
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope....hard white bones that are hollow in the middle.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=541820
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks. I'm not really sure what bones you mean though.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Like this: http://www.petmarket.com/sterilized-natura...-xlge-p-22.html


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I recommend bully sticks, bully springs, or flossies.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The C.E.T. chews have an enzyme on them to clean the teeth. That's what the coating is. Get the Med. ones. The Petite ones are chopped rawhide stuck together with something and don't hold up. I cut the Med. size in half. Shoni can chew pieces off and gag on them if I let him chew on one too long so it gets real soft. He loves Flossies but does eat them up fast. The Red Barn Bully sticks I have tried do stink!! too much. :bysmilie:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> The C.E.T. chews have an enzyme on them to clean the teeth. That's what the coating is. Get the Med. ones. The Petite ones are chopped rawhide stuck together with something and don't hold up. I cut the Med. size in half. Shoni can chew pieces off and gag on them if I let him chew on one too long so it gets real soft. He loves Flossies but does eat them up fast. The Red Barn Bully sticks I have tried do stink!! too much. :bysmilie:[/B]


The petite ones are an edible treat, not really for chewing.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the replies!!! I have not signed in for forever (like over a week) because I have been working like 50 hour weeks ... poor Beowulf  
Anyways, I am going to try out a few of the things that were recommended!!


----------

